# Japanese Tourist Arrested Over Skink Smuggling



## LadySnake (Sep 3, 2009)

*Published On:* 9-03-2009
*Source Site:* Perth Now
*Author:* 

A JAPANESE man has been arrested at Perth International airport for allegedly attempting to smuggle skinks out of Australia.

A long-running Customs and Border Protection investigation led to the arrest of the 34-year-old man for allegedly attempting to smuggle 14 native reptiles out of Australia.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## carpetmuncher (Sep 3, 2009)

if they were caught by way of screening, how is this a long-running investigation??????


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2009)

There you go letting facts get in the way of a good story. It's a wonder they also didn't say they are rare and valued at $20,000 each overseas.


----------



## Jam3s (Sep 21, 2009)

Its crazy how expnsive shinglebacks are over here. £40,000 for a adult pair. When I went to Adelaide in august i saw more shinglebacks than any other reptile.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 21, 2009)

The Bearded Dragons didn't even get a mention


----------

